# Lenovo Ideapad U160 - WLAN

## hitachi

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Netbook möchte ich wenn ich daheim bin über ein kabelgebundenes Netz ins interne gehen. Das geht mit eth0 auch ganz gut. Für zwei andere Netzwerke möchte ich über WLAN ins Internet können. Darum habe ich folgendes gemacht:

```
# emerge -av wpa_supplicant

# emerge -av broadcom-sta
```

In der /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf steht folgendes:

 */etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf wrote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

In /etc/conf.d/net steht folgendes:

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0="192.168.1.39 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"
> ...

 

Jetzt folgendes:

```
 /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start 
```

 *Quote:*   

>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                             [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon                                                                                           [ ok ]

 

 *ifconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse f0:de:f1:04:de:94  
> 
>           inet Adresse:192.168.1.39  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Irgendwie scheine ich keine IP-Adresse zu bekommen. Ich habe schon versucht zuerst eth0 anzuhalten (was auch geht) und auch das # vor dem #config_eth1="dhcp" entfernt. Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## firefly

probiers mal mit -Dwext eigentlich sollten alle aktuellen wlan-treiber über den wext "treiber" von wpa_supplicant angesprochen werden können.

----------

## hitachi

Danke für die Antwort. Leider bin ich damit noch immer nicht bei einer Lösung.

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0="192.168.1.39 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"
> ...

 

 *ifconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse f0:de:f1:04:de:94  
> 
>           inet Adresse:192.168.1.39  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Weitere Ideen?

----------

## firefly

was sagt iwconfig ist eth1 sicher das wlan device?

hast du schonmal versucht wpa_supplicant von hand zu starten?

```
wpa_supplicant  -Dwext -c <path zur wpa_supplicant.conf> -i <wlan-device>
```

----------

## hitachi

 *iwconfig wrote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> sit0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

----------

## duderino

Hallo Hitachi,

bin beim Einrichten des Wlan's meines Lenovo s10e Netbooks über deinen Beitrag gestolpert, da ich mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen hatte.

Mittlerweile läuft alles Problemlos.

Die Lösung fand ich in folgendem Beitrag:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789838-highlight-.html

Relativ weit unten steht etwas zur Kernel Konfiguration. Habe es so wie dort vorgeschlagen konfiguriert und alles läuft.

Zur Info: der Wlan Chipsatz des Lenovo S10e ist ein Broadcom BCM4312.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir hiermit ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß

duderino

----------

